# need some Rookie Advice



## phins4days (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello i am currently deployed in Afghanistan, and when i get back from this deployment i will be getting stationed in Pensacola :thumbup:. I grew up in south Florida where I primarily did freshwater fishing. Since then I have been moving all around so I am ignorant in the ways of saltwater fishing. So I am looking for some advice for what would be a good start up Rig/Bait and some good Bridge/Piers to get some lines wet. Just some info for a dumb rookie!!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishin'*

Check out a boat from Sherman Cove on NAS mainside. You will have access to the entire bay. Good advise from the folks at the marina. Fish 1 day with one of the local inshore guides, this will teach you in a day what would take you a summer on your own to learn.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

There r many ways to fish. Me i don't have a boat. So i either surf fish or pier fish. U can also fish inshore by wading or bridge fishing.


----------



## phins4days (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah i wasn't looking to get into boat fishing i was looking into more peir/bridge fishing what would be a good rod and real to get


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Shoot me a PM when you get down here and I will join you and show you what I know. I am darn good at surf fishing and newish to piers and bridges but starting to figure it out. Always open to making a new fishing buddy and after being in the sand you deserve to catch some fish!!


----------



## phins4days (Dec 27, 2011)

hells yeah that sounds awesome i would really appreciate that although i do have another 11 months to go so it will be a while


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am not going anywhere. I have been trying to get to the coast for decades. Finally here and will be here. Just shoot me a hello when you get in town. Ill pm you my info. Stay safe.


----------

